# Cny!!!



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Tonight: Rain and snow showers before 2am, then a chance of snow showers. Low around 31. Breezy, with a west wind around 22 mph, with gusts as high as 33 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Wednesday: Snow showers likely, mixing with rain after 11am. Cloudy, with a high near 38. West wind between 14 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible

For Sherrill NY WOOOO!!!!! Mite have to plow tomorrow....


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Better hit it quick the little that fell around here was melting as soon as it hit the ground, lucky dogs up north.......I AM JEALOUS as hell , a bit south and east would have hit the spot for us .
Enjoy the plowing hcks


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

its really bad out.....trees are hanging down.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

10:30 pm AND we still got squat,sounds like you guys are getting it pretty good ,hopefull some nice hard wood will hit the ground for ya and you can sell it back to em next year for firewood.
be safe up there guys .............
best whishes , Storm King


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

DareDog;618476 said:


> its really bad out.....trees are hanging down.


any pics of the aftermath DD?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

DareDog;618476 said:


> its really bad out.....trees are hanging down.


My dad said he got about 14". What did you end up getting?


----------

